# OHIO River Cats East Liverpool



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Any Ideas Just got chicken Livers and Made Dough Ball Tonight i guess we will go search for them


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

went Tuesday nite around 6pm on the Eastliverpool Ohio Side Landed 4 Channel Cats Going Back Tonight ,, The Bite was a Bit slow But that is fishing Biggest was about 25 inches 6 lb


----------



## skoor (May 25, 2010)

do you fish near the wharf TY


----------

